# LF: Cottagecore Sapphics Club



## maxMaxine (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi there <3

I'm not sure if this is how people use this forum, but I've been wanting to make a close group of friends where we play with each other regularly and help each other out with our goals!  I'm especially interested in getting to know other sapphics, potentially with a similar cottagecore style, but this is completely optional and all aesthetics are welcome.  I am mostly looking for people who play consistently and who are very kind!  Let me know if you are interested.

I'm Max!  I'm a 23yo lesbian with a wife and Dalmatians irl.  Of course I have Portia in-game ^-^;  I use all pronouns and I'm off of work Sunday-Tuesday so these days are mainly when I'll have time.


----------



## jokk (Dec 8, 2020)

hi! i don't have the cottagecore aesthetic but i'd love to play with other gay ladies. i'm 21 and pan/bisexual! always wanting more wlw friends. 
hmu if u ever wanna play!


----------



## avieators (Dec 8, 2020)

hi! i'm ava, 29, when i'm focused on animal crossing i play it a LOT lol! i'm sapphic ace and love cottagecore aesthetic,,,i'm not very good at decorating but i appreciate the aesthetic and prefer it to more city oriented islands :3


----------



## glow (Dec 8, 2020)

not gonna lie, when you said sapphics i was like oooo i love sappho 

i haven't heard that term before oops....

24f pan  but my style is far from cottagecore tho, i'm going for like witchy / haunted / abandoned


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 8, 2020)

I’ll  throw my name in here too! I’m a 22 year old lesbian  I’m not really sure what aesthetic my island is? It’s not super well defined like the really fancy city oriented islands! I just sort of add on the bits and pieces I think look nice  

I play pretty consistently! Usually on the forums most days and always happy to play with other people


----------



## maxMaxine (Dec 10, 2020)

Hello there everyone!  I am so excited to hear from you ^-^ 

We should plan to get together soon!  Maybe a gathering this Sunday (American time, in case we're from pretty different timezones)? 

I haven't ever really gotten to just visit with new people and explore each other's islands in New Horizons--have only come and gone for brief trades.  I miss the days of being 10 and playing Wild World and trying to make our people "sleep over" at each other's towns, hah! 

Let me know what you all think.  I also have discord if anyone is interested in a group chat or something like that!


----------



## Toasties (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi I hope it isn't too late to get in on this! I'm Berry and I'm a 24 demisexual. I do adore cottagecore. I attempted it myself in my last island but sadly lost that due to a data error. I'm starting afresh with a new island which I've started to design but doesn't have a real style at the moment. I'd really love to play with new people that are actively on and just hang out and have fun! 

I'd also love to help anybody if they have particular dreamies that they want as I'm collecting all the amiibos.  I am more active though on Discord than here.


----------



## elphieluvr (Dec 10, 2020)

I am a sapphic lady with a Disney themed island lmao. So...geeky lesbian. If anyone wants to start a discord group or anything I would so be down! Always need more AC buddies and more queer womxn in my life.


----------



## avieators (Dec 10, 2020)

a discord group would be great! i had a falling out w most of my discord friends earlier this year so i'd love a reason to use the app again :3 i'm in us central standard time and am available from late afternoon - very early morning usually, my sleep schedule was ruined by animal crossing and anxiety D;


----------



## moonbxwy (Dec 11, 2020)

maxMaxine said:


> Hi there <3
> 
> I'm not sure if this is how people use this forum, but I've been wanting to make a close group of friends where we play with each other regularly and help each other out with our goals!  I'm especially interested in getting to know other sapphics, potentially with a similar cottagecore style, but this is completely optional and all aesthetics are welcome.  I am mostly looking for people who play consistently and who are very kind!  Let me know if you are interested.
> 
> I'm Max!  I'm a 23yo lesbian with a wife and Dalmatians irl.  Of course I have Portia in-game ^-^;  I use all pronouns and I'm off of work Sunday-Tuesday so these days are mainly when I'll have time.


I love cottage/fairy core aesthetics! I started playing NH recently and had to reset due o a glitch, so my island isn't done yet. I'm Amanda, i am 16 years old, i am an asexual demigirl lesbian and i have a girlfriend irl. I live in Brazil.


----------



## Cinderoflibertine (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi I’m Jesse, 23 bi and she/her! I work from home and play every day while talking to people for work (yay adhd!) my island will never be done I just like puttering around on it


----------



## Cheybunny (Dec 11, 2020)

hi! I'm Cheyenne, 21 bi and she/her! I play a lot and restart my island a lot but I think this is the last island I'm gonna make! My aesthetic is cottagecore/celestial! I love using nova stars, ice pillars, ice arches, yellow black and pink together uwu I have very mixed aesthetics too because I oftentimes find myself using a lot of black and then using a lot of pink! but my airport is yellow! O: so yellow black and pink it is! but my airport interior is blue! D: So maybe blue too!? haha!


----------



## avieators (Dec 11, 2020)

Cheybunny said:


> hi! I'm Cheyenne, 21 bi and she/her! I play a lot and restart my island a lot but I think this is the last island I'm gonna make! My aesthetic is cottagecore/celestial! I love using nova stars, ice pillars, ice arches, yellow black and pink together uwu I have very mixed aesthetics too because I oftentimes find myself using a lot of black and then using a lot of pink! but my airport is yellow! O: so yellow black and pink it is! but my airport interior is blue! D: So maybe blue too!? haha!



i just restarted my island after like a month of hemming and hawing abt it lol i've been a chronic restarter of ac games as far back as wild world  ur aesthetics sound lovely! i honestly wish we could paint the airports i would LOVE a pink airport ;w;


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 11, 2020)

avieators said:


> i just restarted my island after like a month of hemming and hawing abt it lol i've been a chronic restarter of ac games as far back as wild world  ur aesthetics sound lovely! i honestly wish we could paint the airports i would LOVE a pink airport ;w;



A pink airport would be so pretty! I would love to have a pink one too  Mine is yellow though and I don’t mind too much! Just wish our airport colour didn’t affect our special Nook items 

I’m in an EST time zone as well! Currently home most of the time with the current pandemic so I’m usually ready play whenever


----------



## jokk (Dec 11, 2020)

a discord group would be great! i'm in EST and i could probably play on sunday


----------



## Sara? (Dec 11, 2020)

Hiii , 

due to COVID-19 my whole life is in a huge pause do im playing like a looooooot hahahaha and im always up for working together , hopefully maybe in the january update we will get some mini games introduced in the games like in NL so we could also play and have some fun hehehe .

my style is .... not sure... country side i guess like simple and chill i would say but im not sure my island falls into a category .


----------



## avieators (Dec 11, 2020)

sent frs to everyone in this thread w their fc displayed except the one 16 yr old, as i'm 29 and dont want to make u uncomfortable! lmk if you'd like to be switch friends! i hope thats ok! my name is Ava on switch!


----------



## crimisakitty (Dec 11, 2020)

ohhh i'd love to get in on this    i'm molly, i'll be 19 next month, and i'm bi! my island isn't quite cottagecore but i do love that aesthetic


----------



## maxMaxine (Dec 12, 2020)

Hooray!  I am so excited that y'all are interested.  I've made a pretty barebones discord server for anyone who wants to join for easier chatting and planning, and PMed it to everyone here!  (anyone going forward who is interested, just ask for it!)

All aesthetics are totally welcome.  I mainly wanted to play on the "cottagecore lesbians" tumblr genre here as it seemed fitting 

My own island is not complete yet, but it has some cute areas!  it's honestly a hybrid style of okinawan nostalgia (the island I was raised on and miss so very much), cottagecore, and gnomecore ! My first island was entirely forest gnome themed and it was really fun, but I made some bold moves with terraforming that I didn't end up liking and opted to restart a while back.

I want to get an idea of how many of us use discord or are comfortable with it to see if we can just lean on it for planning or if some people just want to stay in the forum.  Lemme know


----------

